# Sims life stories installation



## deleted08032012 (Mar 4, 2012)

i have windows 7 and the game will not install on my computer. is there any way to get it to install?


----------



## DSLDrummer (Feb 17, 2012)

I need alittle more details lol...is there any errors? Whats the system specs or your machine? (Processor...power supply...video card...etc.)


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF!*

As this game is designed for low-end systems and you're capable of running Windows 7 it's very likely you can run the game.

So what exactly is the problem, describe to us what you mean by "will not install" if you can please. When you insert the DVD into your disk drive, what happens? You may try to disable your anti-virus temporarily before you install.


----------



## vlmundwiler (Aug 15, 2012)

I have Windows 7 as well, and when I try to download it it gets to about 5% and then will tell me it cannot transfer a file, and then will ask me if I would like to retry or cancel the installation. When I click retry, the same thing comes up again. I have cleaned the disk multiple times, and there are not any scratches on the disk.


----------



## DSLDrummer (Feb 17, 2012)

I have weird issues like this sometimes as well! A few things u can try that works for me...try switching cd or dvd roms, if u have any! If not copy all cd contents on a thumb drive or any source of hard drive and try to reninstall from that specific location


----------



## vlmundwiler (Aug 15, 2012)

Like a flash drive? what do i do once i copy the files on the the flashdrive?


----------



## DSLDrummer (Feb 17, 2012)

Then open up the setup.exe file thats in the flashdrive and try to install off of the flashdrive! Most times it works, sometimes u run into the same issue, which in that case (stating that ur sims cd wasn't scratched) U need to swap out different cd/dvd drives and try again! Some drives just are picky and dont wanna read the files fully!


----------



## vlmundwiler (Aug 15, 2012)

*The Sims Life Stories*

I have The Sims Life Stories, and I have tried three or four different things to get the game to install. When I try the install the regular way, it will get to about 10% and then it will tell me that it cannot transfer a file onto my computer. I have seen other people with this issue, and have tried to put it on a flash drive and load it from there and the same file would not load onto the flash drive. I am at a loss of what to do and I really want to play my game!


----------

